# Free v1.1 update for SAGA Acoustic Trailer Percussion



## Red Room Audio (Mar 22, 2018)

We're thrilled to announce the release of our newest library *SAGA - Acoustic Trailer Percussion*, an extensive collection of thunderous drums, dynamic metals and other real-world acoustic percussion instruments focused on providing impact and scale to cinematic and trailer music. It's the anti-hybrid epic percussion library, ideal for grand-scale battle and dramatic historical contexts.





*SATP* features a broad range of instruments and articulations recorded on a scoring stage, including orchestral & world drum ensembles, world drum soloists, cymbals & gongs, oil drums, anvils and a plethora of large metal slams, scrapes and crashes. Also included are field recordings of giant silos, metal doors, machinery, tools and various small metals. There are *over 100 instruments* in total and the easy-to-use Kontakt GUI offers plenty of performance and sound shaping options that allow you to customize Saga to suit your compositions.



Saga - Acoustic Trailer Percussion works in the Full version of Kontakt 5.6.8+ and is available NOW for $149. There's also a $50 crossgrade discount for Palette Symphonic Sketchpad owners. Complete instruments list and full details can be found HERE!


----------



## Vischebaste (Mar 22, 2018)

These sound very nice, but as a non-owner of any of the Palette series, I'm not sure what is Saga and what is Palette in the above demos. Are there any Saga only demos? Also, any hint on an approximate release date? - I have a project coming up soon that this could be ideal for!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2018)

Good luck with this guys.

_Into The Sea_ is OOP.

Cheers.


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 22, 2018)

This sounds great  Are we talking $50 cross-grade pricing on the intro price so $69 for Sketchpad owners? Also is it a Kontakt Player library?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 22, 2018)

@Vischebaste thanks for the kind words. All the percussion in the demos is from Saga, everything else is Palette. There are a few naked demos in the Soundcloud list so you can hear Saga on its own.

@RickH Yes! Saga will be just $69 for Symphonic Sketchpad owners during the intro period. Also, if you buy Saga and later decide to pick up Symphonic Sketchpad you'll receive the same $50 crossgrade discount. Saga is _not _a Kontakt Player library and requires the full version, 5.6.8+.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 23, 2018)

Did you have to put the word trailer in the library name?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 23, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Did you have to put the word trailer in the library name?


We were held at gunpoint and given a choice of 3 words - Epic, Cinematic or Trailer. We chose Trailer. They've now promised not to harm our families but we're still fearful.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 23, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> We were held at gunpoint and given a choice of 3 words - Epic, Cinematic or Trailer. We chose Trailer. They've now promised not to harm our families but we're still fearful.



Love the sense of humor and look forward to learning more about this library. Hope you have some detailed walk throughs planned as well as reviews by the likes of sample library review, sample cast etc. before the intro period ends. 

Cheers!!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 23, 2018)

Somebody (me) from the Samplecast has already gotten hold of this library.

Spoiler alert: it's fantastic.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 24, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Somebody (me) from the Samplecast has already gotten hold of this library.
> 
> Spoiler alert: it's fantastic.



Let's see the review then!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 24, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Let's see the review then!


Because I haven't got anything else to do, right?


----------



## Quasar (Mar 24, 2018)

Sounds wonderful, and thanks for the naked demos. If the intro price runs to 4/15 I just _might_ be able to swing it. And a big YAY! for full Kontakt libraries, which I am most emphatically much more in favor of.


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 26, 2018)

@Red Room Audio What day are you planning to release? Looking forward to having a play with this


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2018)

Soon.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 27, 2018)

Released! Walk-thru added to OP, and here:


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 27, 2018)

@Red Room Audio awesome! How do I apply the discount as a Sketchpad owner?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 27, 2018)

RickH said:


> @Red Room Audio awesome! How do I apply the discount as a Sketchpad owner?


When you login to the site, the Saga page should recognize that you're a SS owner and display your discounted price automagically. If you have any trouble just shoot us a support email.


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 27, 2018)

@Red Room Audio Will fire over an email. Price still showing $119 when I log in.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Mar 27, 2018)

RickH said:


> @Red Room Audio Will fire over an email. Price still showing $119 when I log in.


Actually, add Saga to your cart and you should see it discounted there!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 27, 2018)

I wrote a short mail to the support and 5 minutes later I can use the discounted price in my cart.
Wow.

_(Besides, I would like to compliment Dickie here publicly: the promotional video for SAGA is really, really a great work that you did. Super)._

Thank you, Redroom Audio.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Apr 12, 2018)

3 days left to get Saga at the special intro price of just $119 (goes to $149 on the 15th). Here's what strongmocha.com had to say:

“At a first glance, “Saga Acoustic Trailer Percussion” might appear to be another slamming, crashing, pounding collection of trailer-tailored fluff. That is simply not the case here. What Saga really contains is a highly balanced collection of drums we’re familiar with, some we’re not, and a surprisingly flexible variety of industrial percussion that makes this package a work-horse that composers can and should, by all means, invest in with comfort. It’s rock solid. 5 out of 5 stars.”


----------



## Fleer (Apr 15, 2018)

Seems quite worthwhile indeed. Congrats.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Aug 28, 2019)

You spoke, we listened! We've just released a free 1.1 update that adds 190 MB of newly recorded content, addressing our most popular user request - modwheel controlled cymbal rolls. Saga owners will receive an email with instructions, or visit your account area now to download. Enjoy!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 28, 2019)

If we already own the product, we just redownload it entierly? It's the version 1.1 on the website?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Aug 28, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> If we already own the product, we just redownload it entierly? It's the version 1.1 on the website?


Yes, we thought that was the most fool-proof method. Fresh installation instructions are in the new manual, HERE.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Aug 28, 2019)

How about VSTBuzz buyers?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Aug 28, 2019)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> How about VSTBuzz buyers?


Hi @Yury Tikhomirov - just contact [email protected] and we'll take care of you.


----------



## emasters (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the update - much appreciated!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 29, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> We've just released a free 1.1 update that adds 190 MB of newly recorded content, addressing our most popular user request - modwheel controlled cymbal rolls.


I find modwheel-controlled cymbal rolls to be super useful, and these days people even seek them out as a standalone product. 

Well, now they are _included in Saga_ (16", 18", 20") and unlike a different standalone option I've been using, these have the close and room mic and a single knob that easily dials in the mix between the two.

It's this kind of thoughtfulness and attention to detail that deserves praise, so _bravo_ Red Room. Oh, and the fact that Saga gives the option to shrink the GUI, which is super-sized out of the box. Seemingly tiny things like this make all the difference to me.

By the way, is there a changelog so I can see what else is new in v1.1_?_


----------



## Red Room Audio (Aug 29, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I find modwheel-controlled cymbal rolls to be super useful, and these days people even seek them out as a standalone product.
> 
> Well, now they are _included in Saga_ (16", 18", 20") and unlike a different standalone option I've been using, these have the close and room mic and a single knob that easily dials in the mix between the two.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, @Land of Missing Parts . We agreed with user feedback that it would be a nice addition and were happy to provide. That's actually the only change to the library. Users seem to be pretty satisfied with the rest of the content and features. Of course if anyone has feedback we'd love to hear it. Just email [email protected] with your ideas.


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 30, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi -just contact [email protected] and we'll take care of you.


Fantastic, will hit you up with a mail too!


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice update to the already super useful and superbly programmed epic percussion library.
I don't really need any other cymbal rolls library now. Great!
BTW, I can't get enough of that snare - it is something else (with its mode-wheel rolls option it's instant "20th Century Fox" opener snare sound to me)


----------



## Owen Smith (Aug 30, 2019)

I got Saga on VST Buzz. I just emailed RRA customer support about an hour ago and already got a personal response and updated account from Christian. Thanks so much for the great support! Look forward to checking out the updates later


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 31, 2019)

Owen Smith said:


> I got Saga on VST Buzz. I just emailed RRA customer support about an hour ago and already got a personal response and updated account from Christian. Thanks so much for the great support! Look forward to checking out the updates later


Same. Customer support is fantastic and these are quality samples. I'm looking forward to getting the Traveler Series in the future.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 31, 2019)

Did anybody had tested this new version? I have a strange bug with kontakt 6. When i load a patch, the samples don t full loaded at first time. I have to play the notes for full loading. Futhermore some notes on keys are missing. I have to reload the patch for fully work.
I ve tried with kontakt 5 but i have an error message said that this version is not compatible... is this a kontakt bug or a saga 1.1 issue?
Thanks all


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounds like you have accidentally resaved the patch in K6, that's why you cannot open it in K5. Saga requires Kontakt 5.6.8 and above. Please redownload from scratch and try opening it in K5 _first_.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 1, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Sounds like you have accidentally resaved the patch in K6, that's why you cannot open it in K5. Saga requires Kontakt 5.6.8 and above. Please redownload from scratch and try opening it in K5 _first_.


thanks i'll try this!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 1, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Sounds like you have accidentally resaved the patch in K6, that's why you cannot open it in K5. Saga requires Kontakt 5.6.8 and above. Please redownload from scratch and try opening it in K5 _first_.


Thanks EvilDragon it has worked. Problem with Kontakt 5 solved.
But i have the orther problem : i have to load a patch two times because on the first loading first sounds on keys are missing....


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 1, 2019)

Hm, that doesn't happen over here.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 1, 2019)

Was hoping to have instruments spread out over separate patches this update. Thanks anyway.


----------

